
ESZPlay Competitive Gaming Platform - eszplay
https://eszplay.com/
======
eszplay
ESZPlay.com is being developed as an eSports matchmaking and tournament
platform for popular online games where players can compete in challenges,
head to head matches and tournaments by paying a small entry fee to win cash
rewards.

What separates the ESZPlay Platform from competitors is our simplicity.
Players will use a lightweight app to matchmake; No arbitrary currencies, no
wagering/raffling in-game items and no wagering on pro league games.

